# Renovating



## revez (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi everyone, we have just got the keys to the house near Almancil, can not wait to start renovating it. Looking for an advice, first need to replace all doors/windows inside and outside, also would you advise security shutters or an alarm connected to a monitoring company, would need to install air conditioning as well, could you recommend anyone or should I get one builder to do it all as will have to do all flooring, kitchen and bathrooms?
All input greatly appreciated. Thanks a lot


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

We found out from another local brit that when he changed a window to a door he should have had a licence but sadly he went ahead and fited the door. The local camara building/ planner went passed one day and soon came a letter with the fine.Should they have first asked it would have saved a fine and further trouble.

Before you start go to the planning department and tell them what you want to do and ask do you need a licence. In the case of my friend for a 10€ fee he would have had no trouble.

Krystyna


----------



## revez (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks Krystina, I am not planning to change a window for a door, just straight replacement doors for doors & windows for windows of the same original size. Just replacing old timber single glazed with new dbl glazing PVC or Aluminium. This type of work should not require planning permission or should I check?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not unless the building was listed or in a Conservation area, my personal preference is UPVC v Aluminium as I've found even with a thermal break issues with condensation.

Algarve I'd be inclined to fit shade, security shutters and depending on how you intend to occupy and depth of pocket central alarm, insurance companies might well have deals and lesser premiums if a approved system.

Personally I'd use the different trade to do work rather than 1 builder but then I know my local people so much easier, I'd just say do the messy jobs first leave internal doors to last and think out what you want overall, if you really need to re tile floors or tile over then it's an opportunity to run sockets etc where you want or electrics for shutters etc


----------



## revez (Mar 16, 2014)

thank you, canoeman, you certainly know a lot of it. It wont be occupied full time, at least for the next few years, so I would need to think of some form of security when away. Unfortunately my budget for the renovation is quite limited at the moment so might have to do it in stages. Super good thinking running extra electric points for roller shutters (which most likely will have to wait with for now). I was thinking to tile over existing tiles, so can easily run electric cables on the floor on the floor. What would you suggest for the flooring in bedrooms and living room - is wood or laminate a bad idea as we used to underfloor heating here in Ireland and hate cold floors? In relation to the stages I was thinking:
1. outside doors+windows
2.Air Con.
3.Walls-ceilings
4.Kitchen
5.Bathrooms
6. Flooring
7.Internal doors
Please correct me if I am wrong or missed something.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We used aluminium windows on the first stage of our renovation and as C/M says, they're a royal PITA for condensation........ consequently, we're using UPVC on the rest of the house and FWIW, the guy we're using offers both materials. He told us the guarantee for aluminium was 2 years whilst it's 10 years for UPVC which tells you all you need to know. 

We also had wood laminate floor put in on the first stage and whilst we like it in many ways, it's slippery for the dog and one has to be a little careful with regard to putting things like bottles of toilet cleaner on it because it leaves a mark........ We're using tiles with insulation under the screed on the 2nd stage.


----------



## revez (Mar 16, 2014)

thanks travelling-man for your input, that's 2 of my headaches out of the way in 2 posts: UPVC and wooden floors, as I would prefer wood in the living room and bedrooms and thought it would not work in Portugal, glad to hear it did for you. We also have a dog, but she is used to sliding around, she does in on purpose and loves it 
Just need to find right people to do the job. And off course need to pack my fishing gear and head for Portugal soon!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Algarve isn't Ireland you might be glad of the tiled floors for most of the year and Portugal is dusty tiles far easier to maintain than laminate.

Your 1 & 2 fine, except you need to consider 1 if it's affected by wall refinishing, but I'd include all the messy bits like extra sockets or reruns of cabling including computers as you've lost Sat TV more of an issue now for many. Especially for kitchen where it's best to have direct runs for individual appliances to fuse box


----------



## revez (Mar 16, 2014)

thanks canoeman, that's the idea to have all the messy work done first, will have to add extra electrical points and check plumbing on my next visit to have kitchen and bathrooms ready. anyone knows if places like Leroy Merlin do the installations and if Ikea delivers?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

LeRoy I believe do have tradespeople or contacts but generally it's all at a price, Ikea will deliver but not aware there is a store open in Algarve and not due to open till 2015 the nearest is Lisbon but plenty of equally good local suppliers


----------



## revez (Mar 16, 2014)

thanks again canoeman, looks like we need to find more time to spend in Portugal in the next few weeks to check out local kitchen/bathroom/flooring suppliers, are they generally reliable? - I mean if agreed to start and finish withing the time frame would they normally keep it this way, as I will have to try and do as much as possible in the short period of time (hoping to make it livable in a few months) because I have read some tradesmen could be hard enough to motivate?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need local knowledge, but Portugal News online will have loads of adverts


----------

